# Vote for the winner of the Baileigh woodworking "fits in a box contest" here !!!



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

*Vote for the winner of the Baileigh woodworking "fits in a box contest" here !!!*







 
Hey guys, please check out the entries and place your vote for the winner of $1,600 in Baileigh bucks!
Here is a link to the contest, please read the rules carefully and vote accordingly.​ 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/b...woodworking-contest-win-1-600-a-50063/index7/​ 
*Here are the entries:*​ 
_thegrgyle: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/my-wifes-recipe-box-box-box-entry-build-50683/_​ 
_johnnie52: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/special-case-my-18x18x18-entry-50721/_​ 
_woodnthings: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/baileigh-contest-woodnthings-entry-51174/_​ 
_bigben: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/maple-strandbeest-rhino-baileigh-contest-entry-50767/_​

_woodworkingkid: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/baileigh-challeng-build-50861/_​ 
_GROOVY: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/fits-box-box-50493/_​ 
_Cliff: The Baileigh Industrial "if it fits in a box" Woodworking Contest, Win $1,600 !!!!!!

__Wema826: _ Baileigh Challenge build.​_
_

*Here are the rules:*​ 
The rules are simple, impress us and the rest of the forum by
building something interesting out of wood that will fit in an 18” x 18” x 18” box
All entries must have a name
Contestants must demonstrate the item will be no bigger than 18” x 18” x 18”
All woodworking techniques are welcome
All entries must be well documented with pictures and / or videos to prove authenticity
Reproductions are OK as long as they are built by the constant
Enter the contest by posting your entry or link to your entry in this thread
We like pictures, videos, and cool stuff like that; teach us all what you did and how to build your project
Remember this is a woodworking contest, please keep the entries mostly wood if you can
Hinges, knobs and accessories are OK
Have some fun and BE CREATIVE with your entry​ 
*Good luck to all of you and thank you for the warm welcome on this forum.*
*Nice place you have here.*​ 
I did my best to find all of the entries,
if you entered and do not see your entry here,
please call me or shoot me a pm

*This Poll will close in 7 days so be sure to get your vote submitted!*​


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Shane, thanks for the opportunity. It's been a fun month for sure!


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

bigben said:


> Shane, thanks for the opportunity. It's been a fun month for sure!


 
Your entry is amazing!


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

bigben said:


> Shane, thanks for the opportunity. It's been a fun month for sure!


 
If you were to win, what machine do you have your eye on?


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

OMG! This is a hard choice.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Nice job all! It is very tough to pick just one!

Hey Shane, when do the polls close?


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I enjoyed following all of the builds so much that I completely forgot we have to pick a favorite. This is going to be tough! 

My hats off to all of you who entered, and may the best man win!


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Tough call - how about a smaller prize and vote for a runner up?


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

This has been really fun. I want to thank Baileigh industries for doing this It got me to challenge my self and try things I never tried before and 2 and a half years ago thought I would never be able to do. For only being 17 I'm really pleased with my work.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I just copied and pasted the below quote from the other thread, but thought it would fit here as well:


Baileigh Industrial really has set a high mark with how they have interacted with this forum. Yes, they are a paid advertiser, but this "competition" has really contributed to this forum. Not only has it made it more entertaining, but has also helped some people to push past their comfort zones, and strive to do something bigger and better. 


I, for one, know I have won already.... Maybe not the "grand prize," but I have won a sense of self satisfaction/pride that I never knew. My wife has a recipe box, that she has already said will be passed down to one of our daughters. I might have gotten to a point where I might have tried this in the future, but this competition pushed me to try sooner. Thank you for that.


Again, Thank you Baileigh for doing this. I really look forward to interacting with you guys in the future.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Shop Dad said:


> when do the polls close?



This poll will close on *05-08-2013* at *02:00 PM :smile:*


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Too many choices...

fine hand crafting:yes:, amazing inlays:yes:, clever sliding/hidden mechanics:yes:, wooden machines:yes:, beautiful chests made from chunks of log:yes:...

head going to explode...


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> This poll will close on 05-08-2013 at 02:00 PM :smile:


Thanks Scottie. Was it posted somewhere and I missed it? Don't see it on my phone. Although if you ask my wife she'll tell you the best place to hide something from me is under my nose...


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Shop Dad said:


> Was it posted somewhere and I missed it? Don't see it on my phone.



Yep, it's posted right on top of the poll results.

At lest it is on a PC. :smile:


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Nice job all! It is very tough to pick just one!
> 
> Hey Shane, when do the polls close?


1 week of voting


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

thegrgyle said:


> I just copied and pasted the below quote from the other thread, but thought it would fit here as well:
> 
> 
> Baileigh Industrial really has set a high mark with how they have interacted with this forum. Yes, they are a paid advertiser, but this "competition" has really contributed to this forum. Not only has it made it more entertaining, but has also helped some people to push past their comfort zones, and strive to do something bigger and better.
> ...


Right on man, that is how the Baileigh crew rolls on the forums. We are constantly giving back and making the forums themselves fun. On many of the metal forums we are involved with, the Baileigh contest threads have become a resource for incredible "outside the box" metal shaping and fabrication tech.

Good luck guys and remember what your Mom taught you......


*Go Baileigh or Go Home!*


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the contest Shane and Baileigh Industrial for giving us an opportunity and encouragement to showcase our work. I am certain that all the competitors, appreciate this. 
I feel that we all enjoyed a bit of camaraderie and genuine sportsmanship,


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Baileigh Inc said:


>


What the heck is this the winner of the lawn mowing contest? :laughing:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> What the heck is this the winner of the lawn mowing contest? :laughing:


No that is the pic of my backyard, from finally being able to getting around to cutting the grass.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I made this thread a sticky until the winner is announced.

Everyone did a great job. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Did I get everyone? What about Steve?


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Was I disqualified from entering this contest? I had posted my entry link here http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/b...woodworking-contest-win-1-600-a-50063/index5/ post number 89.

Did I break a rule? or was my project not selected to be judged?


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Wema826 said:


> Was I disqualified from entering this contest? I had posted my entry link here http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/b...woodworking-contest-win-1-600-a-50063/index5/ post number 89.
> 
> Did I break a rule? or was my project not selected to be judged?


 
Crap, sorry man. I missed it. I will add you right away.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok people there are way more than 40 some odd people on here everyone needs to vote:thumbsup:


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> Crap, sorry man. I missed it. I will add you right away.


Thank You!

Mistakes happen, Its apart of life!


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Steve, I am sorry you were unable to make it, I do however commend you on your Quality of workmanship, not taking the easy way out or faking it with a few pictures. I also want you to know that you would have had my vote, from your original design to the quality of your work it has simply been amazing. You bring a level of quality to this forum that many of us look up to myself included. Above all I personally appreciate your sense of humor expressly shown with the impromptu signs in the background!! It has been said already that The front panel containing the lock itself would have been a contender if not the winner, I have to agree.

I am also going to copy / paste this on the voting pole. 

Again, Im sorry for the bad luck, and my hat is off to you and your quality standards, You may not have won but you have shown all of us that people still do have standards and they are worth sticking up to. Thank you!


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Steve - I really hope I get to see your final product. I'm sorry it didn't make it to the final run but man was that exciting to watch!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Would it be possible to somehow have an easy link to each project? Maybe the link could be after their name in the poll? Or we could edit the first thread to have all links in it? Just asking as I'd like to take a quick look at all before I choose. 

Thanks


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Man, I'm having a hard time deciding who to vote for. The entries are so amazing.



Baileigh Inc said:


> Did I get everyone? What about Steve?


As disappointing as it is for me, I didn't get mine completed in time. Thank you very much for the opportunity.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Burb said:


> Would it be possible to somehow have an easy link to each project? Maybe the link could be after their name in the poll? Or we could edit the first thread to have all links in it? Just asking as I'd like to take a quick look at all before I choose.
> 
> Thanks


The links to each participant and their build project are in post #1.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Shane, can you add john's (wema826) build thread to the first post so people can easily check it out?

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/baileigh-challenge-build-50848/

I'm sure he wouldn't mind a mortiser as consolation... :thumbsup:


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

dang that is a close race!


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

neck and neck


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Ok people there are way more than 40 some odd people on here everyone needs to vote:thumbsup:


I still need to vote...but it isn't because I am lazy. I just can't decide!


Also, I am taking offers if anyone wants to bribe a vote.:thumbsup:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Vote for me I need an edge sander. :smile:


----------



## pbass78 (May 2, 2013)

*Nothing like a kinetic sculpture..*

..truly. Well done, bigben!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

So how do we vote?


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Shane, can you add john's (wema826) build thread to the first post so people can easily check it out?
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/baileigh-challenge-build-50848/
> 
> I'm sure he wouldn't mind a mortiser as consolation... :thumbsup:


LOL Thank you Shopdad!!! your right, a mortiser would be handy!!


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

Dominick said:


> So how do we vote?


Go to the top of this thread and there is a place to vote there.

Mike Darr


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow guys very nice work on all of these projects! It made the choice very hard. :yes:
Thanks to Baileigh Tools for such generosity, I really wished I would have had the time for this contest, maybe next time.


----------



## Mdreibelbis (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats to all - I'm in awe at the talent here!


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

It's a close one


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

so who wins?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ctwiggs1 said:


> so who wins?


See post #11.









 







.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Vote for Woodnthings, he rocks!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wema826 said:


> Thank You!
> 
> Mistakes happen, Its apart of life!


Still no link on the first post...?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Still no link on the first post...?



I fixed that. :thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I've cleaned out all the inappropriate post. Keep it about the projects only please.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

There's still a couple of days to vote. I just wanted to bump this thread to make sure that everyone who wanted to vote will have the chance to vote. 
Consider this my official bump.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

it's hard to believe only 113 people have voted(at the time of this post).


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

I have to say the grgyle get's my vote! I liked all the entries, but that beautiful box is just awsome. The way the whole project came together, thinking on his feet, adapting to changes is what I feel woodworking is all about.
That's my $.02


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Crusader said:


> I have to say the grgyle get's my vote! I liked all the entries, but that beautiful box is just awsome. The way the whole project came together, thinking on his feet, adapting to changes is what I feel woodworking is all about.
> That's my $.02


Thanks, Crusader. :thumbsup: I am just happy that I had an opportunity to "dive off the deep end," with this contest. I learned a lot from it. It is a great opportunity for everyone involved, and we all should thank Baileigh for doing such a nice thing in sponsoring it.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

4 votes!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Last chance folks!!!!! Check out the entries and vote. Tomorrow is the last day.


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm very surprised with the amount of members on this site, that as of now we only have 121 voters. Where are the rest of the members and their votes. C'mon guys, vote for your favorite.

Mike Darr


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I, too, have been wondering why there are so few votes. 

I wonder if maybe the reason why there aren't that many votes is because of the "work" that someone has to do in order to place an informed vote. If someone wasn't following the threads, then to have to go back and look thru all of them is a lot of work. Maybe next time, a "preview" pic/video could be posted and if they wanted to get more detail, they could go to a link right under their preview...... or perhaps a new thread with the final pics on it, so they wouldn't have to sift thru the build. I think the build has a lot of appeal to all of us, but maybe not the occasional forum reader.... I realize this might be more work, but might be a little more user friendly for the actual voting process. 

Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I think it's just registered users VS active users.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

3 vote difference, holy cow.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

ctwiggs1 said:


> I think it's just registered users VS active users.


The less active members may not feel comfortable voting? There are a lot on the 'members within the past 24 hours' list I'm not sure I've ever seen a post by.


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah, you really can't take the 41k member count as a reference point to how many votes should be here. In order to try to get a better idea of active members that might vote, you can do a member search limiting it to people with at least five posts and their last post being after April 1st 2013. The number then goes down from 41000 to 750. Of course the criteria I set is very subjective but it's a better picture than using the total member count. Let's get those votes in people!


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

*it's a tough decision*

I've been putting off voting just because it's so hard to make up my mind....

someone around here has a tag line about how he used to be indecisive but now he's not so sure....


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

A few good points were mentioned. Active membership is few les than the number registered (as one would expect with any forum). And the "work" to become informed, as Fabian mentioned - is also a keen observation. Frankly, the small number of entries and voted both surprised me. Though I'm more surprised by the small numbers of entries. 

Now come on and vote, people! 


(The work is also why it was smart to keep the votes in house, in my opinion.)


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I enjoyed the contest, and voted. Quality was very good, Quantity of entries, NOT SO GOOD. 

I would suggest taking some time before another sponsored contest, this will give the sponsor time to tweak out the details/rule, and the members time to get their breath.

Wishing you all a great summer,

Dale in Indy


----------



## SawdusttillSunset (Mar 15, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Now come on and vote, people


Hey guys, I have started a thread in the site suggestions section, to try and see if people think adding a "contests" section to the forumns would be good.
I believe that would get more votes, because more people would see it.
If you would jump on over there and let me know what you think, I'd appreciate it.

OH and nice job to everybody who entered this contest! There is some pretty awesome craftmanship going on around here.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I just wanted to say wow to everyone that entered! Some real amazing work from the recipe box to the crawling critter! I also learned a lot by reading the build threads, took me a few hours.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

5 votes!


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

OK guys, this has been a very interesting contest to say the least. Thank you all who entered and voted.

Ben has been crowned the winner in this contest, but since it was so close, we will be offering a consolation prize to 2nd place. 

Stay tuned for more giveaways and contests in the near future from your friends @ Baileigh

Pssst......Fabian, call me :thumbsup:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*Thank You Baileigh Industrial.*



railaw said:


> I've been putting off voting just because it's so hard to make up my mind....
> 
> someone around here has a tag line about how he used to be indecisive but now he's not so sure....


 
That would be me.... Too bad I wasn't around earlier... I could have said something like "great minds think alike." :thumbsup: And then urge you to vote for me because of that.:huh::icon_smile:

Well, I guess congratulations are in order. Ben, you put up a great fight, and did one heck of a job on your project. I would like to try to possibly make this myself someday. Congratulations, Ben. You earned it. :thumbsup:


I think we are all winners, though. My wife is SO HAPPY that I finally got around to making her recipe box (and that I got it done fairly quickly). Now I think she believes me when I say, "I can make that!" With all the build threads, we all learned more about different techniques, and just had a great time.

*A special Thanks to Baileigh for sponsoring this*, and for also putting up with us, and our sometimes Sophomoric behavior. You guys have really been the best, and I look forward to dealing with you guys more in the future.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Baileigh Inc said:


> OK guys, this has been a very interesting contest to say the least. Thank you all who entered and voted.
> 
> Ben has been crowned the winner in this contest, but since it was so close, we will be offering a consolation prize to 2nd place.
> 
> ...


Looks like were were posting at the same time..... I will call you in a short while.


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow, let me start with a big thanks to Baileigh and Shane. That was a nail biter for sure. It's so cool to see Baileigh jump in head first and support these woodworking communities with fun contests and amazing prizes. The personal touch has been especially cool, what other company has a couple reps on the forum with their direct line in their sig? Awesome.

I want to thank all the other members who voted and offer up congratulations to the others who entered - every single entry was well thought out and impressive. April was a lot of fun following the build threads, i know I learned a lot watching all the projects come together. I'm extremely happy to win, I went into april with a long shot idea in my head and after a lot of work and a good amount of failure I finally got it together - a happy and proud moment for me - so today is a icing on the cake.

Thanks again and I can't wait to get some Baileigh gear and get to work!


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS BIGBEN!! excellent job on the rhino!!

Fabian..... Congratulations to you too!! looks like ya both win!

To the rest of us. I think we all did a great job. and we are winners. even if we didnt win a prize, we all learned that we can go outside of our comfort zone and push ourselves to deepen our knowledge. Who knows. the next challenge that comes around I hope there are alot more contestants! 

GREAT JOB everyone!!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations to Ben, and I guess congratulations to Fabian also.

Everyone had some nice projects and should be proud.

_*Thanks Shane and Baileigh for the contest and extra award for 2nd place.*_


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

This was awesome to watch. Congrats to both of you!

Balaigh - Thanks for being such an awesome sponsor on the forum!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank You BAILEIGH....... it was so very nice of you to do the contest. 

Congrats to both winners, bigben, and thegrgyle, you BOTH deserved to win.

I'm looking forward to seeing Steve's final production too, grandmas was slow, but she was 84 and expecting. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for doing the contest it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Congratulations, guys! And everyone else who participated. Everyone came out better for it with some amazing projects. Smith Brother, I will get back to mine and get it done. I'm in the process of building a gazebo in my back yard at the moment so it'll be a little bit until I even get back to it. I had to put other things aside while cramming for the contest (that I failed to meet the deadline on...)

Ben, let's not allow the previous alarm to come between us. You did a fantastic and admirable job getting the Rhino up and running. And you gave the contest one heck of a run for its money. Well done, Sir. And a huge congratulations to you! :thumbsup:

And Fabian, it was a close one, my man. I was pulling for you. Second place is certainly nothing to sneeze at. Congratulations to you a well. You've certainly earned it.

Baileigh, you guys are truly awesome. What you've done here was way above and beyond. Thank you so much for the opportunity you've given us. Thank you for actually caring about our forum. Thank you for not getting too discouraged when things got sketchy. And thank you for going one farther and putting up a second place consolation prize. I think it's fair to say that what you have done for us will not be forgotten and is very much appreciated by all of us, even those of us who were unable to participate.

It's a day of victory for WWT. Let us rejoice and celebrate our winners and our wonderful new sponsor. It is truly a great thing that happened here.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow Steve! you have such a way with words. I think I'm gonna cry.



Congrats to everyone who entered, I am really impressed and awed
by all of your talents.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

And Steve can WORK wood just as good, bless his heart. 

Me/, well, I struggle with words, no dig beal though. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Chiming in on the congrat's to Ben, Fabian, and all of the other contestants. Picking a winner/favorite was very difficult. Amazing work, all around; every one of you should be very proud.

Thanks to Baileigh for holding this contest. Really makes me want to get into the shop (and makes me hate that I sit in front of a computer all day, for a living).


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

thegrgyle said:


> I, too, have been wondering why there are so few votes.
> 
> I wonder if maybe the reason why there aren't that many votes is because of the "work" that someone has to do in order to place an informed vote. If someone wasn't following the threads, then to have to go back and look thru all of them is a lot of work. Maybe next time, a "preview" pic/video could be posted and if they wanted to get more detail, they could go to a link right under their preview...... or perhaps a new thread with the final pics on it, so they wouldn't have to sift thru the build. I think the build has a lot of appeal to all of us, but maybe not the occasional forum reader.... I realize this might be more work, but might be a little more user friendly for the actual voting process.
> 
> Just thinking out loud here.


I like Fabian's suggestion about having some kind of summary/preview thread, although I think all photo's from the entire build should be present. Maybe a page with thumbnails, like a user's "My Photos" page or something.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Congrats, guys! If you need to make room in your shops for Baileigh toys I can send you my address...


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

When I check the thread it won't actually let me vote. 

Whatever my vote ends up you all have made some fantastic projects. Cliff, you made me cry! I have been recently going through my grandparent's things and your description of the elephant was quite emotional for me. I guarantee anyone receiving any of these projects as gifts will cherish them for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

frankp said:


> When I check the thread it won't actually let me vote.
> 
> Whatever my vote ends up you all have made some fantastic projects. Cliff, you made me cry! I have been recently going through my grandparent's things and your description of the elephant was quite emotional for me. I guarantee anyone receiving any of these projects as gifts will cherish them for the rest of their lives.


You can't vote because the contest is over.  Bigben emerged victorious. Thegrgyle is runner up.


----------

